# Cinema on GRAND DESIGNS



## Lightbuoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice to see a positive even though rather radical re-use of a classic old building.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/


----------



## robbie1003 (Sep 7, 2013)

Watched this wit interest,love old cinemas. I did think they removed too much of the frontal section for my likeing, all the old stairs and fab floor that was removed was such a waste. Not exactly a area where you would want a house that cost near£400000 tho.


----------

